# Frog legs



## Startingover

My SIL frying up frog legs. But....I told him he needed to cut the feet off and cut them apart cause it looks like I see frog butts.


----------



## BigJim

I always cut the legs apart and cut the feet off. Some people will just batter and fry them. I lay them out after cleaning them then cover with salt, they will do some quivering and jerking for a little while. I then rinse the salt off and soak in salt water in the fridg over night. Batter them bad boys up the next morning, fry them and have them with thickening gravy and hot biscuits. 

I sure do miss frog huntin. I have several stories about frog huntin. lol


----------



## wooleybooger

I haven't had frog legs since I was a little kid. No big frogs here that I know of.


----------



## mark sr

I've always enjoyed frog legs. Never saw anyone fix them with the feet still on. Ate frog legs somewhat regular when I lived in fla. Here in northeast tenn there are 2 restaurants [that I know of] within 25 miles that serve frog legs. One doesn't know how to fix them but the other does a great job.


----------



## BigJim

If you eat frog legs at a restaurant and the frog legs look yellowish, they are freezer burned and will not taste all that good. Good fresh frog legs taste much better, like a fresh caught flathead does. You won't get flathead at a restaurant though. There are some fair size wild frogs here in the southeastern part of Tennessee, and back in West Tennessee there are some really good sized ones.


----------



## Startingover

These are Indiana frog legs. I don’t know but more likely my g’son went frog gigging than his dad. We used to have a sporting goods store and sold hunting licenses. Do you need any kind of license for frogs?


----------



## BigJim

Not that I know of in Tennessee, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Bud9051

I come from a family that would eat almost anything but never lived in a place where we could get big frogs. There are a couple of places here in Maine where big frogs live but they are so spooky all you see is the splash, splash, splash, when they exit. I know they are big as I saw one flat road kill once and he was huge.

Love the thread but will never find one on my dinner plate, darn.

But agree, those in the pot look a bit gross.

Bud


----------



## BigJim

Frog legs are pure white meat, no fat very small bone. They are better than any fried chicken I have ever had.


----------



## Startingover

I was right. My g’son caught these an cleaned them. I’m not going to be the one to suggest cutting feet off.

Jim, yes they’re good. We had friends who lived ‘off the land.’ They invited us to dinner and I heard them whisper not to tell me what one thing was or I wouldn’t eat it. I ate whatever it was, said the name, and told them it was good! (but cringed inside)


----------



## Nik333

I don't like when people don't tell me what something is. Like jerky.Some animals have parasites & infections. Heard of any animal related viruses lately? :wink2:


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> I don't like when people don't tell me what something is. Like jerky.Some animals have parasites & infections. Heard of any animal related viruses lately? :wink2:


Yeah me too, I wanna know what it being served. 

I made frog legs once, didn’t eat them just cooked them.
We have bull frogs in our pond right now, one is so loud you can
hear him from a block away...he sounds like a real bull!

Big Jim, do you hunt them at night with a flash light? The head 
groundskeeper goes out every night with a flashlight to check on the
bull frogs...They lay around in the shallow section catching all kinds
of insects at night. 

We had a female bull frog one year that was tame,
We wrote a story about it, I’ll find the story for you...


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Yeah me too, I wanna know what it being served.
> 
> I made frog legs once, didn’t eat them just cooked them.
> We have bull frogs in our pond right now, one is so loud you can
> hear him from a block away...he sounds like a real bull!
> 
> Big Jim, do you hunt them at night with a flash light? The head
> groundskeeper goes out every night with a flashlight to check on the
> bull frogs...They lay around in the shallow section catching all kinds
> of insects at night.
> 
> We had a female bull frog one year that was tame,
> We wrote a story about it, I’ll find the story for you...


Joann, the only time to hunt frogs is at night, with no moon. If a frog sees you, they are gone. It is really easy to pick a frog up by hand. Keep the bright light on the frog, don't let your hands or feet get into the light at all or the frog will be gone. Ease in close to the frog, then quickly just grab him, I always had better luck grabbing in a swinging motion instead of reach and grab. You have to be quite also, they are skittish.

If hunting instead of gigging, use hollow points, they don't ricochet as bad.


----------



## Two Knots

That is interesting about frog hunting at night without a full moon.
What’s giggling?

Well then, my frog Budweiser was an anomaly, she was visible all the time.
She was used to us and did not shy away from us, 
and she was darn smart too...

Sadly, we had to take her to our fishing hole after I witnessed
her eating a bird. She got so big and fat that I could roll her around with a stick,
really! 

Did you ever see a frog eat a bird? It was awful, her mouth was so full
and the wings were sticking out from the sides of her mouth! 

Here’s her pic after she ate the bird, she was so stuffed that I just picked her up
for a selfie :smile: 

I hated to get rid of her because she was so tame, but she
just sat in wait for a tasty meal of a bird. Birds frequently come to the pond
for a drink of water, so I couldn’t allow the pond to be a bird trap. :sad:

Frog story to follow, stay tuned.


----------



## Two Knots

Here’s the Budweiser story.


----------



## mark sr

> What’s giggling?


It's gigging. Basically spearing a frog using something like this - https://www.agrisupply.com/frog-gig...7yGsPDaqFtJlsWKd8k_3Xx_AvrBmbN9waAtqSEALw_wcB


----------



## Two Knots

oh my, that’s awful, how sad...I sound like a vegan, don’t I? :surprise:


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> oh my, that’s awful, how sad...I sound like a vegan, don’t I? :surprise:



No just empathetic. :smile:


----------



## Two Knots

Well, that’s nice of you to say so nik... I’m proud to say that I have passed this trait along to a my children.


----------



## BigJim

mark sr said:


> It's gigging. Basically spearing a frog using something like this - https://www.agrisupply.com/frog-gig...7yGsPDaqFtJlsWKd8k_3Xx_AvrBmbN9waAtqSEALw_wcB


Most of those gigs are too thick, you need slim tongs. The large tongs will just shove the frog back into the mud, where the smaller thin tonged gigs will penetrate. 

I guess it does sound cruel but all animals that we eat have to die. Kinda weird, I didn't mind gigging frogs or fishing but just couldn't bring myself to kill a deer or a chicken, rabbit or most anything else.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> Most of those gigs are too thick, you need slim tongs. The large tongs will just shove the frog back into the mud, where the smaller thin tonged gigs will penetrate.
> 
> I guess it does sound cruel but all animals that we eat have to die. Kinda weird, I didn't mind gigging frogs or fishing but just couldn't bring myself to kill a deer or a chicken, rabbit or most anything else.



I've wondered what I could kill if I had to. Maybe that's where hunger comes in. I can fish, but, I'm embarrassed to say I would always let lobsters go off the boat. But, then, one of the guys would let me have one at home. That just makes no sense! :smile:

I could probably kill a chicken.


Now that you recently spent time with your wife in the hospital, you can probably see where empathy is a good thing, there!



I've mentioned that my dad was a US Marine Mortar Gunner at Iwo Jima. He didn't like to kill, either.


----------



## LS-6

BigJim said:


> Joann, the only time to hunt frogs is at night, with no moon. If a frog sees you, they are gone. It is really easy to pick a frog up by hand. Keep the bright light on the frog, don't let your hands or feet get into the light at all or the frog will be gone. Ease in close to the frog, then quickly just grab him, I always had better luck grabbing in a swinging motion instead of reach and grab. You have to be quite also, they are skittish.
> 
> If hunting instead of gigging, use hollow points, they don't ricochet as bad.


Went frog gigging about 10 years ago. It was night time at a local golf course. Full moon hot and humid sweating like crazy. Tried gigging then we noticed the frogs were all over the grass. Shined the flashlight in their eyes and caught our limit of 32 by midnight. Limit was 8 per person/day. We put our hand over their head from the front and fingers around their front legs. This kept them from jumping out of your hand with their powerful hind legs if you tried to catch them from the back.
Great time and so delicious!!!!


----------



## bobhammer

I have never had them. The one time my father made them in the house, the smell was not pleasant for me but he and my brother both insisted they tasted like chicken. I saw the thread and thought I had to ask... is this true?


----------



## BayouRunner

Frog legs are really good eating, have to be fresh not frozen if you can help it. We still go frogging, it’s a sport for all ages and the table fare is good. I’ve never had them with the feet on either. And those in the picture above need a little seasoning lol


----------



## BigJim

bobhammer said:


> I have never had them. The one time my father made them in the house, the smell was not pleasant for me but he and my brother both insisted they tasted like chicken. I saw the thread and thought I had to ask... is this true?


To me frog legs are better than good fried chicken.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

BayouRunner said:


> it’s a sport for all ages


***********************************************
The last frog legs we had was when our oldest was about 10 and he's now 53. That was the day we found he was deadly with a Winchester mod. 62A. Spine shot required and 10 for 10. There are folks that eat chicken feet too but we don't. I prefer nice thighs.


----------



## BigJim

SeniorSitizen said:


> ***********************************************
> The last frog legs we had was when our oldest was about 10 and he's now 53. That was the day we found he was deadly with a Winchester mod. 62A. Spine shot required and 10 for 10. There are folks that eat chicken feet too but we don't. I prefer nice thighs.


Chicken feet!!! my stars, there is nothing there but tough skin and bone. Someone must really be hungry to eat them. JMHO


----------



## SeniorSitizen

New Thread -- eating chicken feet.


----------

